# Skyline 1 of 4 Successfully Imported!



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well here is the 1st of my Skylines to get into the country. This is at my house in Oregon. I changed out the rims on it as soon as I got home. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

congrats.......awsome car bro...is that an N1?...sure looks like it....


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice, but u might wanna get rid of the GTR badges IMO.
Good choice on the rims though, suite the car perfect!!


----------



## imoz (Jul 4, 2005)

That is very cool. Very nice looking car. Any update to your status of becoming an RI and legalizing these beasts? Were you able to obtain any additional information on the required structural reinforcements etc.? Do you have a target date for when you will start selling cars?


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

:jawdrop: I wish I knew you as my close friend in real life so that you could help do the same for me.... I'm just speechless.... But I like it, I like it a lot...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

is that thing street legal.... or are you workin on that


----------



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice. Maybe one day. Siggggghhhhh


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> is that thing street legal.... or are you workin on that


thats my question.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Congradulations on the first successfull import, car looks really nice.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments on the car, man I feel like some super star or something. People/kids chasing me around taking pictures with cameras, phone cameras, I had some kids following me around with a video camera tonite. Its nuts, I understand the excitement but its CRAZY. Just to let you know hehehe...

My GTS vs Anniversary Mustang GT= My GTS
My GTS vs 350z= My GTS
My GTS vs WRX STi = My GTS (BARELY) He was on me like a crack head on a pipe.
My GTS vs RX8 = My GTS I smoked him.
My GTS vs G35 = No contest, shouldnt have tried to race me in an automatic.
My GTS vs Newer Vette = I got dusted, mis-shifted 3rd and it was all over but I was staying with him up to that point.

I have faired pretty well except for the fuel department, but that was given as soon as I see someone pull up next to me and give me the "nod". 

To answer a few questions, I am going down tomorrow to finalize my paperwork for my business liscence here in Oregon and sign the paperwork for my garage/shop. I have an appointment on Thrusday to finish the LLC paperwork and get my federal tax ID #. That puts me in a good place to start getting things going. I have 3 more skylines on their way here right now and I am projecting at least 3-6 months before I can even get started. I have been in contact with another company here in the US about a possible "partnership" for business but nothing official has been set yet but they do have the structural info I need to have. 

I am also interested in possible setting up a petition type of forum so that I can go talk to my congressman here in Oregon about this whole DOT/EPA/Customs situation with bringing these cars in. I am finding that alot of the company/importers out there that are bringing the cars in are doing some pretty shady shit and its making it very hard for those of us who just want to own one of these beasts. I dont know I am going to speak to my lawyer here about it and get his opinion 1st. I will let you know if it goes anywhere. Anyone living in the SE Washington/NE Oregon area that would like to see this car up close and personal send me an email and maybe I can set up a time to meet up!! I am taking the skyline to my buddies body shop tomorrow afternoon because the car got kind of beat up and scratched up on the boat here you cant really see them in the pictures but its enough to make me unhappy and I want to have this car in pristine condition. Well guys I will talk to you later.

Oh no this car is not US LEGAL, I used a loop hole in the customs form to get THIS ONE into the country. I will have it legalized and titled tomorrow afternoon and I will deal with the ass wrinkle customs people after that  Call me a bit stupid or a noob but someone asked if this is an N1 ?? I have no idea what that is. This car is a 96 GTS25t M Spec, and so you know this car is SOOOOOO FAST guys, I kicked on my high boost on my turbo management system and HOLY HELL 11psi she was screaming. I am looking at making a video here in the next few days I may post up. So you guys can hear this car and see the performance.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok, so it's just a RWD RB25DET skyline? get rid of the GT-R badge then. no need in a rice badge.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: 
I WANT TO SEE SOME VIDEOS !!!!!!!!!!!
:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

......... skyline.................(drool)...............
can I be your friend? (wink wink)


----------



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

N1 is a special race version skyline. The front bumper on your car is a N1 bumper. But the car itself is a regular skyline. The 2 openings/intakes on the upper front bumper allow the intercooler to breath a little better. You can get them from Nismo.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

pimp1911 said:


> N1 is a special race version skyline. The front bumper on your car is a N1 bumper. But the car itself is a regular skyline. The 2 openings/intakes on the upper front bumper allow the intercooler to breath a little better. You can get them from Nismo.



No dude....i meant the Exhaust.....looks like an Apexi N1....  LOL!

Yeah Dustin is right, take off the GT-R badge....


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah I have had a few people make comments about the GTR badges, I didnt put them on they were on the car when I had it shipped over. Until I get the front grille plate replaced and the car painted I am going to leave them on the car for giggles sake, but I tell everyone that comes up to look at the car that its NOT a GTR. I dont do the whole "player" thing, If you want to know what it is, I will tell you. Well time to head down the road to have the estimate done on having it painted and all the little dings taken out talk to you guys in a few days.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

cant wait to see this thing when its done!!!

You havent told us what mods shes got!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ABuSD said:


> cant wait to see this thing when its done!!!
> 
> You havent told us what mods shes got!!!


 pssttt.. look in his sig


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

GTS = NON TURBO.


130HP?

or did you miss the T in it?

Show us some engine shots. what kind of HKS turbines did you put in? not here to flame you, i will believe you if you say its boosted.


i agree take off the gtr badge, its like putting a type R sticker on a honda dx. cmon buddy!!


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

You say your GTS beat an anniversary edition mustang GT...unless im mistaken it is a 5.4 liter supercharged motor. only 500 produced. I could believe it but consider it unlikely. dont get me wrong here, i love the skyline, but against a 450 hp vehicle with much more low end torque, how is this possible? was it a close race? did he miss the shift?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not street legal, he's gonna use it as a "shop car" which prevents him from having to legalize it to emissions and crash standards.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes it is a GTS25t Mspec... which I stated numerous times before, yes I am going to take the GTR badges off when it gets painted, and the mustang is exactly what you said... LOW END TORQUE... on the roll I smoked him when he down shifted I went from 5th [email protected] to 3rd gear and bounce my limiter grabbed 4th before he had a chance to react. I wasnt pulling away from him too fast, but I was pulling away.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

ohh just saw the mods, did u have to re-tune the SAFC for American petrol? I used to have an SAFC working in tandem with an ITC, ad i must say u will never get to take full advantage of you HKS turbo if you dont ditch the SAFC, and put in a stand alone unit, like a Power FC, or what do you guys use in the us? AEM is it? U may want to slap a cooler on it too, cant tell but in the pics it doesnt look like theres one there.
All the best!


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

96skylineguy said:


> Yes it is a GTS25t Mspec... which I stated numerous times before, yes I am going to take the GTR badges off when it gets painted, and the mustang is exactly what you said... LOW END TORQUE... on the roll I smoked him when he down shifted I went from 5th [email protected] to 3rd gear and bounce my limiter grabbed 4th before he had a chance to react. I wasnt pulling away from him too fast, but I was pulling away.


well like i stated too, i said i agree with the others.

so how much HP do you think your 25 engine is pushing? and what kind of turbines do you say you have?


----------



## bahamaskyline (Jul 8, 2005)

am3rican said:


> You say your GTS beat an anniversary edition mustang GT...unless im mistaken it is a 5.4 liter supercharged motor. only 500 produced. I could believe it but consider it unlikely. dont get me wrong here, i love the skyline, but against a 450 hp vehicle with much more low end torque, how is this possible? was it a close race? did he miss the shift?


You're thinking of the Ford GT that has the supercharged 5.4 litre. What he raced was an anniversary mustang GT, you know, the 4.6 litre 260hp NA motor.


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

GTST's have 187kw at the flywheel standard.
The have a T3 sized ceranmic wheeled turbo


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Spot on, but dont 4get thats with Japanese juice, US and Aussie would be a bit less, because of the lower octane.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

octanes really aren't that different. Here in the US we measure octane in a different manner, and while the numbers may be less, the actual octane is quite a bit closer than you think.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

bahamaskyline said:


> You're thinking of the Ford GT that has the supercharged 5.4 litre. What he raced was an anniversary mustang GT, you know, the 4.6 litre 260hp NA motor.


Ford put out a Mustang around 03-04 with a 5.4 liter + supercharger. Might have been Cobra type-R or anniversary mustang, cant remember off the top of my head. it actually had air ducts that moved based on the vehicles speed, etc. AMAZING car. Only a few hundred were made


----------



## BlankgazeY (Mar 11, 2004)

http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/mustang_cobra.asp


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

So have u any pics of the other 3 skylines your gonna bring in??


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

did u get it on the road yet?


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Okay guys I am back sorry it took me so long to get back on here, but I have been doing alot of running around I have been between here and California 3 times in the last 10 days. I had a sit down meeting the NHTSA/DOT on thursday of last week and discussed the viability of Motorex's research and federal registration submission and the fact that their actions were fraudulant and their process for "legalizing" a skyline was a joke. They really left a bad taste in DOT's mouth about this whole thing. Yes I have had it out on the road, yes I have pictures of the next shipment of skylines, yes I have a video made but its just me wrapping the KPH speedo around  In the next few days I will get them posted up so that everyone can see them, can I post the video the same way I put the pictures of my car up?? Let me know if I need to do something different. I just reviewed the finaly set up and format of the Webpage and approved most of it but there were still a few tweaks I wanted done for layout. Its all falling together guys, just be patient I am working as fast as I can. Talk to you all soon, and drive hard!!


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Picture taken outside the shop








2nd picture taken outside the shop








Dash/Cockpit picture








Engine 1








Engine 2








Engine 3








Engine 4

I just got my breather system for my turbo today to replace the stock airbox for the turbo, you can see it in here jimmy rigged after they installed my intercooler system, I have been told that it is the HKS GT upgrade turbo kit specific to the RB25. Like I stated before guys I am not the mechanic, I have only basic knowledge of the motors/components on these cars. I am going to be learning alot more as I work on this car. So bare with my "noobish" nature especially since I wasnt there when they installed most of the mods to this car.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Keep them coming !!! :showpics:


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

wait, don't you have to convert the engine to be able to use the octane lvl here in teh states? Or am I just making up stuff?


----------



## nismomando (Jul 12, 2005)

I was just wondering how much you paid to get it shipped inn and where you shipped it inn from. very nice by the way.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

The next 3 skylines coming in-









1996 R33 GTR








1996 R33 GTS M spec








1996 R33 GTR

I dont have to change anything fuel wise on this car, I run premium and every other tank I put in an octane booster just for giggles sake. Shipping to the US cost me about $2500 per car roll on/roll off.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Very noice!! Love the last, midnight purple GTR, obviously a late 96 mdl with the very tasty Series 3 xenon lights.
Just be carfeul with the fuel, better to be safe than sorry. Especially with the HKS turbo and SAFC. Did they tell you what HKS turbo it is? As there a few bolt on arrangements for R33.
All the best and keep those pics coming.


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

octane booster? haha good luck on the spark plugs.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Do you plan on legalizing these for sale or only importing for show usage?

Also please trim your signature down... too long


----------



## zspot (Jun 23, 2005)

are skylines the only cars your importing?


----------



## nismomando (Jul 12, 2005)

assuming that everthing goes well, are you going to import engines aswell as cars?


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

any video to share yet?


----------



## kazyn (May 1, 2005)

video :hal:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah are u importing for sale?

how much is each one costing you total to import?


----------



## mtkopecky (Jul 22, 2005)

:thumbup: There is only one word for that car - Beautiful! You are a SUPER STAR!!!


----------



## Cambodia (Jul 22, 2005)

THat is a beautiful car man. Congratulations on the piece of artwork
:waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes I am importing them for sale, if you read the posts before I stated how much it cost me to import it $2500. Sorry I have been away but I have been getting alot business in order. I just got moved back out to Colorado, (which is where I normally live), and settled back in with my internet setup. The web page is down right now because we are completely rebuilding it now that I can sit down with my sister and get exactly what I want up on there. I have not made a video of the car because I wont be keeping it much longer I got a cash offer on the car and I am taking it. I am going to be bringing in a true GTR this time should be here sometime this next week. Should be interesting now that I know how to do it. Well guys I will get back to you later this week I am planning a trip to Washington DC to speak with some higher level federal government people about the importation of Skylines. After my meeting with NHTSA, Customs, EPA, OCAC, and DOT 2 weeks ago I have put them in a different mind set about the cars. But I still have alot of lobbying to do and alot more ass to kiss. I will let you know the outcome here soon.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i meant total cash put out, not jsut import fees, i mean vehicle cost, etc etc


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

All the best!!
I know who to look up if i need a car in the states


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

As soon as we see them here on US soil with the correct paperwork, then I'll believe it... you seem to be avoiding a lot of questions.

Sorry ...but we've been down this road many many times... I'm pretty skeptical


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

What questions am I avoiding?? How much did I pay for them??? Well since I plan on selling the cars do you really think it a wise business decision to just tell everyone what I paid for them?? I am thinking that is not the best plan. Any other questions you would like answer post them and if I feel its your business to know I will answer if not then I wont. I am the one with 4 Skylines in the country how many do you have?? Oh and if you want a picture of mine with the temporary registration tag in the back window I can take that in about 5 seconds. Oh so you know to register your car in ANY state in the US it requires US Customs approval, EPA release, DOT release, and NHTSA approval that the car could be brought into compliance if it is not a US compliant car. Also if the car wasnt legal dont you think that cops would have stopped me SOMETIME between driving it back and forth from Oregon to California twice, and back to Denver and possibly put up some kind of a bitch??? Well you enjoy whatever you are driving, I will enjoy driving my Skyline. I really REALLY hate people that question my integrity alot, so far I have done everything I have said I am going to do. Right now I am waiting for the asphalt outside my shop in Oregon to do my video to start my RI approval process until that is done there is nothing more to do. Sorry if I seem bitchy but I am a man of my word, I dont like being questioned.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skylineguy, dont take to much offens, mike young is a very well respected guy and one of the head guys on this forum.. he was just stating stuff based on experience.. there have been many people that have gone through the process or said they did and after they get proved wrong, then they drop off the face of the earth... we all hope things go well with you and yoru company and hope that you can pull this off as it would be an awesome feat for all of us, especially since most of us are skyline lovers... and im pretty sure he has had some experience with a skyline.. he is part of nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> 96skylineguy, dont take to much offens, mike young is a very well respected guy and one of the head guys on this forum.. he was just stating stuff based on experience.. there have been many people that have gone through the process or said they did and after they get proved wrong, then they drop off the face of the earth...


lol yea liek this guy hahahahahaha
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=98002


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> hah, no cuz he didn't rice a car out, he just got scammed... hell there is a red cadilac deville with a fake yellow blower, a yellow supra wing and yellow time that rolls around my house..


huh??? lol wut do u mean about rice???
i ment that alot off ppl lie about them having or getting a skyline and thats an example.
lmao thats a joke right??? the whole deville thing right???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nvm, i thought this was the other thread, ill just delete what i wrote...


the only difference from gyro and others, is said that he bought one, but there have been many sayin they can get it important and used for street use. that is what mike was fightin against, since 96skyline is importing them... it is just sometimes hard to believe what people are seeing till the see proof, esp when it comes to skyline importation


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

i dont think hes lying 
lol 2 much shit hes talkin about.. i didnt read it all i just know its long hahaha


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> What questions am I avoiding?? How much did I pay for them??? Well since I plan on selling the cars do you really think it a wise business decision to just tell everyone what I paid for them?? I am thinking that is not the best plan. Any other questions you would like answer post them and if I feel its your business to know I will answer if not then I wont. I am the one with 4 Skylines in the country how many do you have?? Oh and if you want a picture of mine with the temporary registration tag in the back window I can take that in about 5 seconds. Oh so you know to register your car in ANY state in the US it requires US Customs approval, EPA release, DOT release, and NHTSA approval that the car could be brought into compliance if it is not a US compliant car. Also if the car wasnt legal dont you think that cops would have stopped me SOMETIME between driving it back and forth from Oregon to California twice, and back to Denver and possibly put up some kind of a bitch??? Well you enjoy whatever you are driving, I will enjoy driving my Skyline. I really REALLY hate people that question my integrity alot, so far I have done everything I have said I am going to do. Right now I am waiting for the asphalt outside my shop in Oregon to do my video to start my RI approval process until that is done there is nothing more to do. Sorry if I seem bitchy but I am a man of my word, I dont like being questioned.


Why the hotilities? Actually we (NF) are doing you a service by allowing you to even post this here...Since you are selling them and admitted you are a vendor..(read the rules you agreed to upon signing up) If you are in business then its crappy customers service to get all pissed off when possible buyers ask questions... No one asked you how much you paid for them..the question was how much will you be asking when they are legal ...

As for how many you have ... who cares.. what people care about are how many you have that are *legal for sell.. * Can you answer that simple question? 

How many of the 4 can you sell today that can be registered in all 50 states? 

US Customs approval, EPA release, DOT release, and NHTSA approval Do you have those? Can you fax them to potential buyers for verification?


Just because you haven't been pulled over doesn't mean it's legal or legal for sell.. we've also seen scams where Skyines have VIN #'s from 240SX's...anyone that isn't skeptical until it's proven without a shadow of a doubt is foolish.. as a businessman it's your job to provide that proof.. 

I can slap a temporary registration tag on a Indy Car and snap a picture...that isn't proof..

Sorry you don't like to be questioned... but how can you think you can pull this off without people asking question?? Most aren't going to dish out the bucks simply on your word...and only 29 total posts on this forum.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

actaully mike i did ask how much it cost for car and import fees

i'm trying to see if its more feesible to do private party, or though a company

i know that if he can get his company up and running and provide proof 

i'd fly out to his neck of the woods with cash and get one and drive it home to florida

thats if the price is right of course

and once i have the money


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

I don't see 96skylineguy is avoiding anything here, the thing he said and done so far amaze me. 
I'm willing to see more of his said things getting done.
Just forget about those post whore's comments here. You just can't satisfy everybody especially those big internet kids.

Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think we can all be greatful that he is tryin to get this taken care of and going through the process of it. mike is skeptical as are some others if this will actually happen because we have seen this before.. i am tryin to stay neutral as i would love to see this go thru, but please understand where mike and some others are comin from..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

swing said:


> I don't see 96skylineguy is avoiding anything here, the thing he said and done so far amaze me.
> I'm willing to see more of his said things getting done.
> Just forget about those post whore's comments here. You just can't satisfy everybody especially those big internet kids.
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumbup:


As opposed to you with no experiance in the nissan community...

Post whore comments? I'm an owner of this site and part of my responsibility is to help protect it's members.. if you don't appreciate that then please find a new forum.

No one ever said what he is doing isn't a good thing.. if it all works out.

I"m easily satisfied.. if it's legal I might look at buying one..


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

myoung said:


> As opposed to you with no experiance in the nissan community...
> 
> Post whore comments? I'm an owner of this site and part of my responsibility is to help protect it's members.. if you don't appreciate that then please find a new forum.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your work on maintaining this site which a good platform for us to share and I'm enjoying it very much. 
Just I see some of your questions under this thread doesn't make sense to me at all. 
96skylineguy claimed he is in the process of becoming an RI and he is not offering any car for sale at the moment. He is not asking for a single penny from anybody so far. 
If you can understand this point you'll see a lot of asked questions are actually not answerable which doesn't mean he is avoiding. 
I more feel like he is finding answers for all the questions while completing the process of being an RI.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well Mike since you stated the fact that I should have read the forum rules and I guess you are thinking that I am trying to get buyers out of this forum everything that I have posted so far doesnt mean jack. I really dont care about anyone else that has come on here and said that they are "going to become an RI" and fade to black when questioned hard core by the "nissan experts" that run this board. As you have seen I dont back down from anyone, for any reason. If you dont want me posting on this forum all you have to do is tell me that I violated some forum rule and I will happily be on my way down the road. I have never been anything but honest and straight forward in my questions and answers I have posted here. If you want to pick at every last thing that I say that is cool too because I can raise my middle finger at you just as easy as I do all the ricers running around that cant understand why they feel they had their e-brakes on when they catch up to me at the next light and are all pissed off.

At this point in time Mike, I have NOTHING and I repeat NOTHING to prove to you or anyone else. I have made and taken steps in this process that from what the committee I sat with 2 weeks ago feels is more effort then was shown by anyone so far since Motorex/R&B Motoring. I have a dedicated mission to help all of those of us that have never had a chance to own a Skyline to finally, possibly, maybe have a good chance of owning one LEGALLY. If you would like because you seem to just want to pick at me I can scan and post the pictures of my HS7, 3520-1, 5106, and my EPA release that all have the US Customs stamp on them, along with my Japanese title copy and my new US registration and title along with a picture of my new Oregon plates which are valid until 2007, with a picture of me in the car holding a current days newspaper. I think after that I would be warranted to tell you to quit being so negative towards me. I would say alot more to that subject but I think the thickness of my sarcasim should make my point clear. I have already expended 13 months of my time, over $40k of my own money, and about $3k in phone calls back and forth to Japan, Washington DC, Oregon, and California. I know I have only posted like 29 times now but would you mind showing me what efforts you have made to try and make the process to get a skyline legal so that I can understand why your acting like a prick towards me. I am taking this personally because you know the 1st time that I sell a car that IS NOT LEGAL everything that I have worked for, and accomplished goes right down the toilet. The reputation that I am trying to build and the cars I would/will produce will be worthless, so in your infinite "nissan knowledge" what valid reason would I have to lie, decieve, embelish, or fake ANYTHING that I am trying to do. You know I could just be a prick like everyone else that owns skylines and say HAHAHAHAH I have one and you dont look at all the cool pictures I can post of a car that isnt mine!!!! Yeah that would help my image too, oh and so you know to get a temporary registration in the state of oregon you have to show proof of ownership (title, bill of sale), proof of insurance, and ALL VALID AND APPROVED federal documentation release a non-compliant vehicle for use in the US. So I can also fill the last of the questions since I am ducking questions....(my irritation level just peaked) this is my private company information.

Shipping to the US via Wallenius Wilhelmsen c/o Barwil Agencies out of Long Beach California cost me $2500.00 roll on/roll off insured.

From Garage Defend out of Hong Kong Via Yokohama purchasing agencies from private auctions and Nissan certified sales I am able to purchase GTS Type M model Skylines (years 93-96) for $10-13.5, and through the same agencies I can purchase GTR model Skylines (years 93-96) for $16-19K.

Adding this up makes the GTS's costing me no more then $16k and the GTR's costing me no more then $21.5k, so I then pretty much double the price of the car so that I can cover price of the conversions and make a little profit and still not screw the little guys wanting the cars. But of course that all depends on if my $535 dollar RI registration video is approved and I can find a reliable ICI to help me certify the cars. Mike is there any other private company information you might require that would bring your satisfaction level up? Because you know as a business man I am here specifically on this exact forum to meet all your needs and requests.

Yeah I am probably going to be kicked off the forum, which is fine because someone questioning my integrity and professionalism pisses me off beyond words. That is like someone looking down their nose at me, I dont tolerate that either. To everyone else if you would like to keep in touch with me I will hopefully have the approved logo design from the web designers this week and I can finally finish up the web page. You can conact me at [email protected] and I will try and keep you updated as much as possible. Thanks for all your input, insights, and information that you have very openly given me, it will always be appreciated. Thanks guys its been fun while I was here, and if you are ever in the denver area and want to see my skyline drop me an email and we can set up a time for a ride.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm still not sure why you got all pissed off in the first place and still seem to be... All I said was...hell I'll quote it....



> As soon as we see them here on US soil with the correct paperwork, then I'll believe it... you seem to be avoiding a lot of questions.
> 
> Sorry ...but we've been down this road many many times... I'm pretty skeptical



Now maybe I misunderstood the avoiding of questions part, I apologize for that... but if you read the rest there is nothing wrong with being skeptical.. and expecting to see the proper paperwork.. 

As for the forum rules.. there is a no vendor rule.. the simple fact that you are selling something... regradless of what it is and using this forum as a platform to further that business is against the rules, but it was let go in the hopes that it might benefit a few members... It is rare that a vendor thread is allowed to stay... 

You can get as irritated as you like, but what was said shouldn't cause such a reaction.. as a potential customer don't I and every member here have the right to ask questions? A good businessman attempts to make potential customers happy, he doesn't get irritated if they ask questions or state they are skeptical. 

Sorry but you have to expect questions about the legalitites when it comes to Skyline importation. You're obviously smart enough not to expect people to pay the type money these cars will end up costing without any questions... 

Think about it... You're a new member, coming out of the blue with Skylines for sale.. You're not a long time, known person in the community.. How can you not expect questionss?? 

Hell, Even if you were a long time member these same questions would be asked... 

I'm still confused as to why you are showing so much hostility...

Now please get over it and be a businessman...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

mike he hasn't broken the vendor rule though, he hasn't openly offered them to anyone

he has just said that he is working on becoming a RI for them, yes he has said he has plans to sell them, but he has never said a price etc etc

so techinically hes talking about something hes trying to do


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> mike he hasn't broken the vendor rule though, he hasn't openly offered them to anyone
> 
> he has just said that he is working on becoming a RI for them, yes he has said he has plans to sell them, but he has never said a price etc etc
> 
> so techinically hes talking about something hes trying to do


technically he is a vendor, is the same as when liuspeed was starting something up and would push his products.. now that he is a vendor he got a banner and now is allow to sell his stuff in the right section.. we didn't shut down the thread cuz at the point hes not selling the skylines, but he is TECHNICALLY promoting them in a way... 


we aren't tryin to shut this guy down, mike and others are skeptical.. that is it.. if we thought he was just here to sell, the thread would have been closed or deleted by one of us. hell if this kid becomes an true RI and has the paper work, Mike will prolly buy one of those cars, cuz he is goin to be lookin for a new project in the future.. 


you guys all need to calm down, no one is tryin to fight anyone or make fun of anyone... it was a simple statement of skepticism... that is it!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> technically he is a vendor, is the same as when liuspeed was starting something up and would push his products.. now that he is a vendor he got a banner and now is allow to sell his stuff in the right section.. we didn't shut down the thread cuz at the point hes not selling the skylines, but he is TECHNICALLY promoting them in a way...
> 
> 
> we aren't tryin to shut this guy down, mike and others are skeptical.. that is it.. if we thought he was just here to sell, the thread would have been closed or deleted by one of us. hell if this kid becomes an true RI and has the paper work, Mike will prolly buy one of those cars, cuz he is goin to be lookin for a new project in the future..
> ...


exactly..... 




ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> mike he hasn't broken the vendor rule though, he hasn't openly offered them to anyone



Not a vendor?

He is trying to do this for profit.... right?
He posted links to his business website.. right?
He posted an email address for his business... right?


Sorry but if it sounds like a duck and walks like a duck, then it's usually a duck.


That isn't even the issue...if it was, the thread would be gone..

I truely hope him all the best.. a reliable source for Skylines would be a real benefit for the entire community... But he need to understand this community and understand the hundred scams we've heard before.. Hell if he pulls it off I'll give him a free plug in NPM...


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Simply put everyone here seems to think that I am just some other scam artist, fake, wanna-be, or whatever term you want to use. That is fine, I dont have a problem holding that title. But amazingly enough I have been a man of my word to this point, I walk the walk and I talk the talk. For the record this "Kid" is 34 years old. Just wanted to make that clear.

As for posting my website address, email address and selling the skylines that is ALL TRUE! But if you notice everytime some asks me what they are going to cost in the end I have, I dont think, never given an exact price because I dont know. I have ideas but nothing will move forward until the RI is complete. The website is not just for selling the cars, its going to have the detailed information that I have amassed, easily accessable by anyone that wants to know, it will have the history and information about each model and spec version of the skylines. Information that I am still learning myself personally, and giving out my email address well I guess that is so if I make an ass of myself or someone has some good input they can privately tell me with flaming me in forums like so many of you "old timer nissan experts" have done. Be sceptical, suspicious, hateful at this point your opinions and comment really mean nothing to me anymore. I came to this forum because I was informed that this forum was the best one for sharing and gathering information about Skylines. I guess I need to rethink my informational outlets, and my hostilities are based from simple reasons. I hold myself to a high group of standards in everything I do, call it the marine in me. Integrity and honesty are very important to me and when I feel someone is questioning either one of those aspects I get offended, seriously offended. I have stated before in other posts, I am still learning each day, I AM NOT AN EXPERT, this is a huge step for me, but I am a businessman that is with no doubt. From now on I will keep my posts to a minimum, and just pertainent information listed that has valid and substantiated documentation so that I do not offend or annoy all the "nissan experts" that run this site.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Why are you still taking such an defensive posture?

Please point out where you have been flamed...

Asking questions or stating that one is skeptical is not flaming..

Please quote where someone called you a scam artist, fake, ....or anything even remotely like that.

In fact some of my latestes quotes were



> No one ever said what he is doing isn't a good thing.. if it all works out.
> 
> I"m easily satisfied.. if it's legal I might look at buying one..





> I truely hope him all the best.. a reliable source for Skylines would be a real benefit for the entire community...


and you're still getting defensive and over reacting? 

.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

for all of the people on this forum that think mike is attackin you, you need to reread what he wrote (all his post, word for word). if anyone on this forum is likely to buy a skyline, its him for a new project car. he said that he was skeptical, that is is.. we HOPE 96skyline becomes and RI.. We HOPE he can utilize this forum for his benefit. He can advertise his name/company on this site if he is a register vendor (like liuspeed, stillen, jwt, etc) and sell his products on the forum if he is.. hell if he is a registered vendor with us. many of us will promote his products.. you all need to calm down, we are not attackin anyone.. lets all get along..


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

hi........


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo i know no one Knows me but, can we please get back to talkin about the cars. It was goin pretty good. :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

§ephiroth said:


> Yo i know no one Knows me but, can we please get back to talkin about the cars. It was goin pretty good. :thumbup:


WTF are you talking about? this thread hasn't gotten off topic until ur post


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

§ephiroth said:


> Yo i know no one Knows me but, can we please get back to talkin about the cars. It was goin pretty good. :thumbup:


there is a reason no one knows you


what i was sayin to all you guys, you should all chill out and stop thinkin mike is attackin everyone, he isn't... we will encourage 96skyline to become and RI.. hell, we might even be one of his customers... but please understand that there will be SOME skepticism until he is "legit"... best of luck to you 96skyline


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

well w/e. But how come skyline's are so hard to import and get legal in the u.s.??? Isn't there like a lot of skylines over there? and what is an RI. (Incase no one knows I am a newbie and no one knows me because i joined a few days ago lol  ).


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

no skylines cuz america is gay bout cool cars...

RI = registered importer


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> no skylines cuz america is gay bout cool cars...
> 
> RI = registered importer


america has nothing to do with it, nor does it's sexual preference  ... It was Nissan's choice.. the fact that the sells numbers on the 300Z were low didn't help... why bring another sports car in ..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

didn't the switch from the Z31 to the z32 body almost complety kill their sales numbers for the sports car?


----------



## imoz (Jul 4, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> didn't the switch from the Z31 to the z32 body almost complety kill their sales numbers for the sports car?


I don't think it was the switch from Z31 to Z32 as the car was pretty popular initially. I think it was rising costs and therefore price of the car that killed it / priced it out of the market. Same thing with the RX-7, MR-2, et. al.


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok so how long has this RI thing been goin on. Also are all skylines that are currently in the country illegal??


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

§ephiroth said:


> Ok so how long has this RI thing been goin on. Also are all skylines that are currently in the country illegal??


well go to the first post and you will see the time line, its dated.. no hes no a legitimate RI just yet. we are hopin things progress and he becomes one


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

wow that is long. so then what do u ppl drive. and is puttin a skyline engine in another car illegal?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

§ephiroth said:


> wow that is long. so then what do u ppl drive. and is puttin a skyline engine in another car illegal?


we only get hondas with stickers on them unfortunately.. no, you can do motor swaps..


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok. So in general what is the price of a Nissan Skyline? And I like skylines alot but can someone give me the breakdown on Rb33 and Rb34 And that stuff... I believe it is the different models right? Or just the engines?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

§ephiroth said:


> Ok. So in general what is the price of a Nissan Skyline? And I like skylines alot but can someone give me the breakdown on Rb33 and Rb34 And that stuff... I believe it is the different models right? Or just the engines?


r32, r33, r34 those are models

rb20, rb25, rb26 those are engines


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Thx ICP. So what engine for what models? And which is the best model with the best engine? Anyone feel free to answer the best model ques.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

R32 GXi - CA18I

all other variations fo the r32, r33, and r34 use variations of the rb20, rb25, and rb26 engines

http://www.japanesesportcars.com/skyline/specs/

have fun


IMO i like the R32s the best i love the lines of the 80's

best engine is dependent on what you want

the rb26dett is the most well known motor out of the set they used

i'm not a motor guy so i can't answer that

anyways that enough of a thread jacking


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

§ephiroth said:


> Ok. So in general what is the price of a Nissan Skyline? And I like skylines alot but can someone give me the breakdown on Rb33 and Rb34 And that stuff... I believe it is the different models right? Or just the engines?



Try this link out:

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?


*also skeptic but hoping...not that I could afford one*

anyone wanna buy 2 sisters and a coupple of parents? and a girlfriend. Fuck I think I'd have to pay people to get rid of that shit

Good luck with everything. and please calm down. Your doing something that hardly anyone does so there is gonna be alot of skepticism. Just get it done and let that stop the skepticism. Don't get mad, just get it done and show that your selling them and everyone's questions about this being legit will stop.

I'm sorry that you don't see why people aren't wondering. I mean fuck, most of us have never seen a skyline other then the net or on Gran Turismo


----------



## bad306lx (Sep 25, 2006)

am3rican said:


> Ford put out a Mustang around 03-04 with a 5.4 liter + supercharger. Might have been Cobra type-R or anniversary mustang, cant remember off the top of my head. it actually had air ducts that moved based on the vehicles speed, etc. AMAZING car. Only a few hundred were made


03-04 Cobra's are 4.6 DOHC engines, with an eaton M112 roots type supercharger. 390 hp/390 lb/ft tq. Never made a mustang with the 5.4 in it until a couple of months ago with the 07 shelby mustang, with a 5.4, iron block, DOHC, w/ the same heads as the Ford GT, also with an eaton roots type supercharger. Rated at 450hp but are dyno'ing more than that at the rear wheels. More like 500 flywheel hp.

The anniversary GT you raced was a 99, marking the 35th anniversary. The only difference between that, and a regular GT is visuals. Still the same 260hp 4.6 SOHC. 5 speeds will run mid - low 14's.

Holy hell, talk about bringing back an old thread.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Any updates on this?

Aside from all of the traditional stabbings, I am intereted in the option of a new importer.


----------



## O Shizzy (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats so sick dude i love it. Im gonna try to get one if i can just save up some damn money!


----------



## ErikHalvorson (Jan 11, 2004)

The US's import rules on not Federalized non DOT'ed cars is ridiculous. But with that in mind, they are written by humans so I garauntee you there are mistakes and loopholes all over those laws. Find them, get your dream car in the country and love driving it. I won't tell you where to look or what I found but my R32 GTS-t drove across the Canada-US border with a legal state title and lesencing. No parts bins, no reassembling, no falsification of paperwork. Use the big Brain you were given and figure it out. Though if you are going to sell them then you have to follow the rules spelled out. The guys is trying to provide a very noble service here for all auto/nissan enthusiasts in the US. Give him a chance to prove himself a good guy rather than pissing on his parade. Here is my car:


----------

